# How Bodybuilders And Fitness Competitors Get So Lean



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilders have discovered a methodology for losing fat. This practice which is known as peaking is not done year round for a reason. Find out what they do during the year and why. The secret to getting super lean – I’m talking about being ripped, not just “average body fat” – is all about mastering [...]

*Read More...*


----------

